# cracking transfers after first wash!!!



## Tita Annie (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was hoping I can get some info... I am using the Mightypress 15 x 15 meduim pressure at 375 temp. I pre-press my shirts for about 8 seconds a press the transfer for about 6 seconds. I just went with the instructions for what paper I am using. I currently am using the transferjet paper from bestblanks -- Well I tested a couple of shirts I did for my son and on the first washing, the images cracked. I have seen alot about ironall paper from different threads being posted. Should I switch to that? Or is it the time, pressure, temp factor.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Not familiar with the paper that you are using, but I have tested a lot of other brands and have seen a lot of cracking. The two that I like the most are :Ironall (or it's variants) and Ironman. Ironall has a nice fell (hand) to it, but does seem to have some fading issues. Ironman keeps it color very well after repeated wahings, but has more of a "plasticy" feel to it.

Ironamna can be found here - Iron Man Cold Peel InkJet Transfer Paper, 8-1/2" x 11" - 50 sheets - IronMan50

P.S. Coastal also sells Ironall under the "Everlast" name.


----------



## sombrilla (Jan 25, 2007)

I read in the New Milford instructions for dark transfers that if you have cracking, you can iron for a few seconds or use a heat press. I haven't tried it yet though. Some other instructions from them: don't stretch the fabric, wash in mild detergent in cold water, turn the t-shirt inside out, do not use bleach, remove shirt immediately after washing to prevent color bleeding. I will try dharma trading dark transfers. I have used their light,(soft feel) and it's great.


----------



## james tees (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you using light transfer or dark transfer paper? I have had problems with the light but not the dark after washing. The way I avoid cracking with light transfers, is to press the shirt while it is under tension. You have to build a tool to do this but it is very cheap and simple. My tool is a telescoping square made out of PVC pipe with holes drilled into. I place locking pins in the holes for different size shirts. I think I paid $7.00 for everything at ACE Hardware.

JT


----------



## Tita Annie (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice. I think i figured it out. I raised to temp to 385 and I added a little more pressure and added an extra second for time. I also learned from badalou to stretch a little after you press the transfer. I tried that yesterday, and then I washed it today, and so far so good.


 Pretty happy now.... 

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

what, you guys don't like the authentic digital transfers crack look ? 

get with the times people.  jk. 


they do require delicate handeling/wear/wash etc.

you know they work perfect on a gazzilion items that dont require washing or wear. Like mouse pads, WALL hanging ART...etc.

let me go find a Sample photo.

here is a Large wall hanging ART pc. done with Digital transfers in 1991. by Carl Beam

Government of Ontario Art Collection: Einstein and Sitting Bull, [ca. 1991] - Carl Beam


----------



## Noble Odell (May 19, 2007)

I also Learned that the dark transfers are better. That's what my Business Partner and myself use.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Noble Odell said:


> I also Learned that the dark transfers are better. That's what my Business Partner and myself use.


I guess having a Business Partner helps too eh!  


just watch Badalou's (Spielsberg's business partner  jk) Videos, he has it down. Easy to follow too.



:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> I guess having a Business Partner helps too eh!
> 
> 
> just watch Badalou's (Spielsberg's business partner  jk) Videos, he has it down. Easy to follow too.
> ...


Kiss Kiss.. Folks the old days are behind us... If you are still using a paper that cracks you need to get with the program. On Sunday i will be making a video on a process of using an ink that I got from a company.(nameless at this point) I will be making one shirt. On one side will be a pigment ink (Everlast) print using translution paper. Pressed the normal way.On the other side I will be using a new ink that the dealer says if I follow the instructions he gave me will cause the translution, everlast, jetflex, iron all print to have reduced fade and increased washability. Now you know come hell or high water that this test will be honest. I will not say what the ink is until I get the results that I was told I will get. I will print, press and wash. STAND BY FOR NEWS!!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Standing by, Lou!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just made the test prints and will press on Sunday. I am printing 4 color boxes black, red blue and yellow.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> On Sunday i will be making a video...............!


Arrrhhh! I will be in Lexington Kentucky next Sunday and I will miss your Video Release on my Mega Flat Screen Home Movie Theater. DARN !!!!!!!!!!  


:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Arrrhhh! I will be in Lexington Kentucky next Sunday and I will miss your Video Release on my Mega Flat Screen Home Movie Theater. DARN !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :


Not next Sunday.. Tomorrow! How do I look on a wide screen..


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Look forward to the viseo Lou. Always do. On Lucy's wide screen it may make you look wider.

I think some people got confused on this thread. First, Ironall doesn't crack, if it does, you have some serious problems. Second, if I am not mistaken myself, the intial post was on Light/White transfers, not opaque. Just clearing some things up.


----------



## sombrilla (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn't know there was cracking with white transfers.


----------

